# jskeen customer service



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Recently, I contacted *jskeen* on the forum to ask about buying a slingshot from him. I had seen some of his designs and I liked his workmanship. He messaged me back within a couple hours with nothing but *friendliness*. For one hour we talked and tried to work out a deal. His prices are great for custom slingshots. He offered to send me pictures of his available materials. He gave me suggestions of good combinations and continuously offered valuable advice. He was always friendly and is a great seller. I can't wait to receive my custom slingshot from him soon. I will review that product as well.

*In conclusion, jskeen is a great seller. His prices are terrific and his communication is quick. Send him a message and he will make you a great deal so buy from him....trust me, you will not regret it.*

Link to his profile is here


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Irfan, have you gotten something from james recently?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope it is on the way


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

JSKeen is top notch! -- Tex


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

James is a true craftsman and a pleasure to deal with....and makes an even better slingshot!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the nice post, but we already knew that...He, he, he


----------

